# Dilated eye exam safe while breastfeeding?



## PCARN

Hi Ladies- I was wondering if what they use to dilate the eyes (I'm assuming it's medication) is safe to use while breast feeding. I'm concerned about it getting into my breast milk.

Have any of you ladies had an eye exam (with dilation) while breast feeding? I'd appreciate any information you could give me as I'm not sure what to do.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Heba

It may well be safe, but will depend on exactly which drops are used (Hale recommends a brief waiting period after the use of cyclopentolate, for example). Can you find out what exactly would be used?


----------



## SallyN

y'know, I didn't give this a second thought before my most recent exam. However, on my paperwork I indicated that I was breastfeeding and the doctor noted that and so didn't dilate my eyes. He did put something else in and took a look. Yeah, I dunno what it was though.

Anyway... give the office a call and see what they do with breastfeeding moms. But don't stress over it... having your eyes dilated isn't *critical* ... unless you have some concerns over your eye health right now. (dilation isn't necessary at all for checking/updating a prescription... though it IS good practice for preventative care.)


----------



## lonegirl

My Opthalmologist asked if I was nursing and was told that on following exam (when no longer nursing) to have it done that it wasn't essential


----------



## ShwarmaQueen

I just had my yearly exam and they asked if I was BFing and since I was they skipped the dilation part. Like a pp said, the dilation part is not essential to update your prescription and can probably be postponed until no longer bfing unless you have specific issues. They also gave the option of the Opto-map, which is safe for breastfeeding, but costs additional money, so I didn't do it.


----------



## AllyRae

I required the dilation due to torn retinas, and both the doctor and I went through Hale and decided that the risks were enough that it would be most prudent to wait for 4 hours after the drops to nurse. It didn't require any pumping & dumping....I just nursed her before the exam and then 4 hours later.


----------



## cmhermes

I've had 4 eye exams since I got pregnant with my 1st and nursing. They always skip the dilation and state they will do it when I am no longer breast feeding. I told them that may be awhile and the dr. didn't seem concerned that it may be several years until I am able to get my eyes dilated.


----------



## amydiane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lonegirl* 
My Opthalmologist asked if I was nursing and was told that on following exam (when no longer nursing) to have it done that it wasn't essential









Same here.


----------

